# Jeli iko zna Hrvatski/Bosanski/Srpksi ?

## really

Jeli iko zna Hrvatski/Bosanski/Srpksi ?

Jel iko ovde koristi Gentoo u Bosni/Hrvatskoj/Srpbiji?  :Smile: 

----------

## metalac

vozdra.  Ja koristim Gentoo ali sam u USA.  Cisto sumnjam da ko u jugi koristi Gentoo, jer dole su konekcije uzasne tako da bi se malo ko u to usudio.  Ja sam skoro slao neke Mandrake, Red Hat i Debian diskove, jer meni je odavde i brze i jeftinije da im to posaljem, nego da oni to skinu sa interneta.

----------

## really

pozdrav  :Smile: . Ja isto koristim Gentoo, zivim sada u Svedskoj.

Kad sam bio dole proslog ljeta jedini kontakt sa kompjuterima sto sam imo bilo je u jednoj malo Internet Cafeji, koristili w2k.. Normalni ljudi nemaju kompjutere, a iako imaju izgleda jedini internetaccess je preko 56k modema, normalne telefonske mreze sto su stavljene, u Jajcu gradu, 98 ili 99, relativno "nove". U svedskoj je se izgrada nove mreze preko fiberoptike pokernula oko 2000:e i naravno kostala vise nego sto je trebalo. Bosna sada ima mogucnost da odma stave fiberoptiku ili slicno, bolju infrastrukturu za IT itd.. 

I uz sve to, Linux..

Ovoga ljeta idem dole i ponit cu par mandrake9.1 cdeova sto cu dati ljudima sto imaju kompjutere, da vec napocetku neko imadne linux.  :Smile: 

----------

## blayco

Ja isto koristim Gentoo Linux ali sam u Sloveniji

----------

## metalac

koliko ja znam konekdcije su dobro bolje u sloveniji.  

Nego drago mi je da nisam jedini Balkanac ovde  :Smile: 

----------

## dalu

 *antonik wrote:*   

> I uz sve to, Linux..

 

mislim da ce veliki brat m$ , ili bolje, da se vec je ukupio u sve te firme, iako (bivsa)jugoslavija ima druge probleme nego koji ce operativni sistem podrzavat, ako imajo i malo mozga odreci ce se m$ monopolu, ali to 100% i ujedno znaci da nece dobit pomoc od SAD. samo moje misljenje, kad vec vidis kako ih prisiljavaju zbog den haga, ili potpisite da necete suditi americe vojnike ili necete dobiti pomoc. serem se na takvo politiku, 100% znaju da su bacali radioaktivne bombe..

hmm malo sam se odmakno od teme  :Wink: 

ah , da , u njemackoj zivim

----------

## really

 *dalu wrote:*   

>  *antonik wrote:*   I uz sve to, Linux.. 
> 
> mislim da ce veliki brat m$ , ili bolje, da se vec je ukupio u sve te firme, iako (bivsa)jugoslavija ima druge probleme nego koji ce operativni sistem podrzavat, ako imajo i malo mozga odreci ce se m$ monopolu, ali to 100% i ujedno znaci da nece dobit pomoc od SAD. samo moje misljenje, kad vec vidis kako ih prisiljavaju zbog den haga, ili potpisite da necete suditi americe vojnike ili necete dobiti pomoc. serem se na takvo politiku, 100% znaju da su bacali radioaktivne bombe..
> 
> hmm malo sam se odmakno od teme 
> ...

 hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## blayco

serem na M$

----------

## metalac

a serem i ja  :Smile:  ali evo zivim nekih 15-20km od njih  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *metalac wrote:*   

> a serem i ja  ali evo zivim nekih 15-20km od njih 

 joj! jadan ti  :Smile: 

ja isto koristim gentoo i ja sam is svizarske.

----------

## castra

Pa da li neko zna zbog čega tekstovi koje sam pisao

sa naim slovima ( kao ovaj tekst ) se nemogu save-ti ?

MIslim mogu se save-ti ali kad ponovo otvorim dokument 

onda umjesto naih slova dobijem samo ??????

Da li iko zna ?

Hvala

----------

## petardi

U Sloveniji su kablovi debeli. U Hrvatskoj je pak problem sto na DSLu mjere *megabajtove*.  :Laughing: 

----------

## gour

 *Quote:*   

> U Sloveniji su kablovi debeli. U Hrvatskoj je pak problem sto na DSLu mjere *megabajtove*.

 

UnatoÄ tome evo mene iz Zagreba na ISDN-u   :Laughing: 

Ne dam im da me pljaÄkaju na ADSL-u.

ProÅ¡li sam tjedan instalirao Gentoo (inaÄe sam koristio SuSE od '99) uz pomoÄ 1.4 CD-a - stage 3 (samo KDE & X) i  sada

polako skidam i stavljam ostatak

 :Smile: 

Pozdrav,

Gour

----------

## gour

 *Quote:*   

> U Sloveniji su kablovi debeli. U Hrvatskoj je pak problem sto na DSLu mjere *megabajtove*.

 

UnatoÄ tome evo mene iz Zagreba na ISDN-u   :Laughing: 

Ne dam im da me pljaÄkaju na ADSL-u.

ProÅ¡li sam tjedan instalirao Gentoo (inaÄe sam koristio SuSE od '99) uz pomoÄ 1.4 CD-a - stage 3 (samo KDE & X) i  sada

polako skidam i stavljam ostatak

 :Smile: 

Pozdrav,

Gour

----------

## gour

 *Quote:*   

> U Sloveniji su kablovi debeli. U Hrvatskoj je pak problem sto na DSLu mjere *megabajtove*.

 

UnatoÄ tome evo mene iz Zagreba na ISDN-u   :Laughing: 

Ne dam im da me pljaÄkaju na ADSL-u.

ProÅ¡li sam tjedan instalirao Gentoo (inaÄe sam koristio SuSE od '99) uz pomoÄ 1.4 CD-a - stage 3 (samo KDE & X) i  sada

polako skidam i stavljam ostatak

 :Smile: 

Pozdrav,

Gour

----------

## amcnabb

Ali ja sam cist Amerikanac.  Govorim srpski ali nisam "sa nase gore list."  Ziveo sam neko vreme u Srbiji, a sada sam opet u SAD-u.

----------

## Davitelj

Srbija!

: )

Daklem, ima nas par ovde koji teramo Gentoo Linux.

Ovde je problem sa internet linkovima jer nad njima ima monopol najveci lopov u Srbiji - Telekom. 

Wireless internet - 64k/s - 35USD

                            128k/s - 68USD

                            256k/s - 131USD

Cable internet - 64k/s - 18USD

                        128k/s - 27USD

                        256k/s - 40USD

To je bez limita u protoku, a cable se nudi u samo jeddon delu Beograda bez limitovanja protoka, za one druge ne znam.

Kontaktirao sam jednog domaceg provajdera i pitao za Wireless link 2megabita, bez limita protoka, i dobio odgovor za cenu: 1900USD mesecno.

Posetite forume www.elitesecurity.org

----------

## mil0t

I ja znam da govorim srpski ali ja sam Albanac  :Smile: 

----------

## Davitelj

takve u zadnje vreme i ne volim nesto

----------

## mil0t

Davitelj,

sta ne volis?

----------

## Davitelj

pa Albance, obzirom na sve ovo na Kosovu

----------

## mil0t

Ako imate nesto sta ja mogu da pomognem ovde ja cu da pomognem  :Smile: 

P.S: I ja ne volim srbiju ali moj mozak je OPEN SOURCE  :Smile: 

----------

## hook

Jo jedan Slovenac  :Wink: 

koristim Gentoo (očividno!) i doao sam s Slackware-a.

kakve su linije u ostaloj ex-yu neznam, ali nadam se da vas neće zezati s ADSLom kao nas kod nas SiOL, koji nam ne dozvoli da koristimo ADSL bez ISDNa O_o

moete da kaete ta radite u svom ivotu?

ja studiram pravo (u Ljubljani) ...a posle toga radim na vladnem centru za informatiku, gdje me trebaju, da jim "izradim" neku Linux distribucijo iz Pingo distribucije (koja sada bazira na RH9 a posle nekoliko mjeseci će bazirati na FC2) ...ma nije ba neto, ali dobro se plaća za studentski rad.

ma nemojte se prcati zbog toga jesi li albanac, srbin, bosanac, ili ta ti bog zna - pa nije to bitno  :Smile: 

p.s. nemalo toga bio sam s jednom curom iz Beograda ...jao, bila je slatka  :Very Happy:  ...malo mi nedostaje, ali 300km nije ba malo kada nema vozačke licence  :Confused:  ...ma da, bilo je lepo dok je trajalo  :Smile: 

p.p.s. nisam nikad imao srb(ohrvat)sko ukoli, tako da izvinite mojoj gramatiki i svemu - ali verujem da vas puno ne bude kuilo ni 10 posto ako počnem pa govorim slovenački  :Laughing: 

----------

## mil0t

hook,

I ja mislim tako! 

izvinite ali ja ne znam dobro da pricam u srpski samo razbiram! Now I must write some english! here we have to exchange the experiences and here have no war the war has ended and we make a new life with freedom, and we must learn together  :Smile:  and make the linux world perfect.

----------

## brankob

Pozdrav svima. Ja koristim Gentoo skoro godinu dana i nemam nameru da prelazim na ista drugo. 

Sto jes, jes. Treba imati ADSL ili kabl za to, al otkad sam na 4Mbit/768k ADSLu, nema frke. Svi paketi prosto padaju po liniji...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Komunjara

 *mil0t wrote:*   

> Ako imate nesto sta ja mogu da pomognem ovde ja cu da pomognem 
> 
> P.S: I ja ne volim srbiju ali moj mozak je OPEN SOURCE 

 

koga briga sto ti nevolis srbiju.  A ocigledno cim to kazes tvoj mozak nije open source.

----------

## tiny

Jebala vas pulitika.

Nema pulitike u moju butigu.

Se en gentoo user tle. Lj-SLO.

T.

----------

## metalac

Kakva je ovo suplja prica ovde ba?   Prica je o Linux(u) a ne ko koga nevoli.  

Inace sta se desava sa DSL u Jugi, cuo sam da bi i u CG trebao doci DSL, samo neznam kakve ce cijene biti.

----------

## Komunjara

 *metalac wrote:*   

> Kakva je ovo suplja prica ovde ba?   Prica je o Linux(u) a ne ko koga nevoli.  
> 
> Inace sta se desava sa DSL u Jugi, cuo sam da bi i u CG trebao doci DSL, samo neznam kakve ce cijene biti.

 

jebem te ja u supak ba

----------

## Zuti

Hag, Holandija

----------

## RedSonja

Amsterdam, Niskozemska

----------

## vladab

Beograd, Srbija!

----------

## shoki

pozdrav svima

sad kad sam naao nekoga da prièa istim jezikom, zamolio bih vas da mi pomognete (jer ste sigurno bili tu di sam sada ja  :Smile: )

Dakle: kako da natjeram KDE da koristi hrvatske znakove (è,æ,...)?

postavio sam LINGUAS na "hr", instalirao kde-i18n, ali nita. Raspored tipkovnice je OK, ali umjesto hrv. znakova imam one glupe prazne kvadratiæe.

Odgovorite mi samo linkom ili na PM, da tu ne smetam  :Smile: 

Zahvaljujem unaprijed

shoki

----------

## z10n

Evo nas i kod nas!

******************************

www.gentoo-srbija.org

******************************

Postavili smo site pre 20s i neto dana!

Situacija za net i nije ba toliko loa, SezamPro pri?a o ADSL'u u Beogradu!

USKORO!!!  Ja to zovem dobar znak!

poz:naim ljudima!

----------

## Davitelj

samo da ne bude kao i sve "Uskoro" kod nas:)

----------

## z10n

Valjda nece, nadamo se cabelu, buuuaaaa, hocu kabal, mamaaaamaaa hocu kabal gajbi!

----------

## Mosor

Ehej, pozdrav svima iz Hrvatske (Zagreb/Split)! Konacno jezik koji razumijem!  :Smile:  Sta kazete da trazimo svoj jezik na forumu?  :Smile: 

----------

## z10n

moze ali polako, mi smo krenuli u Srbiji da pricamo na nasem jeziku o gentoo

pogledaj http://www.gentoo-srbija.org/index.php?l=forum , skoro je krenuo ali polako. 

Popizdeli smo sto nema naseg jezika za gentoo pa smo se organizovali:poz:z10n

----------

## Mosor

 *z10n wrote:*   

> moze ali polako, mi smo krenuli u Srbiji da pricamo na nasem jeziku o gentoo
> 
> pogledaj http://www.gentoo-srbija.org/index.php?l=forum , skoro je krenuo ali polako. 
> 
> Popizdeli smo sto nema naseg jezika za gentoo pa smo se organizovali:poz:z10n

 

Super, steta sto u nas nema tako neceg. Nesto malo se prica po nasim newsima (hr.comp.os.linux), ali to nije Gentoo specefic grupa. Doduse, steta bi bila da sad svaka zemlja ima svoj Gentoo forum, to bi bilo previse fragmentirano  :Smile: . Ovako bi se svi mogli naci na ovom forumu, ionako se (skoro) svi medjusobno rauzumijemo.

----------

## z10n

potpuno se slazem s tim. Nasa zamisao na pocetku je bila www.gentoo.org.yu, medjutim situacija sa org, domenima kod nas je mnogo, mnogo komplikovana. Ustvari nisu domeni problem vec matori zakoni!, a mi smo neprofitabilni i i nismo brojno smo jaki:(

Da ne duzim i smaram. Odlucili smo da kupimo internacionalni .org ali da u nazivu naglasimo da smo iz Srbije. Zzato:

 *Quote:*   

>  Doduse, steta bi bila da sad svaka zemlja ima svoj Gentoo forum, to bi bilo previse fragmentirano .

 

u svom ovom gentoo stafu nema nista nacionalisticki, vec nemogucnost da se ostvare ciljevi, iz gore navedenih fizickih i finansijskih poteskoca, nas je dovela do odluke,.." Ma daj da kupimo internacionalni, damo kesh i gotovo!.."

E sad, bilo bi jako lepo da se svi lepo organizujemo, i da izborimo org.yu domen, Bilo bi ok za sve na ovom linku: http://www.gentoo.org.yu/?l=forum  :Shocked: 

ps. Ko fazon yu!

----------

## z10n

Moramo negde da krenemo, dobrodosli su svi gentuniani poz:10n:

...<-[GENTOONIANI]->  :Cool: 

----------

## pingufunkybeat

 *shoki wrote:*   

> pozdrav svima
> 
> sad kad sam naao nekoga da prièa istim jezikom, zamolio bih vas da mi pomognete (jer ste sigurno bili tu di sam sada ja )
> 
> Dakle: kako da natjeram KDE da koristi hrvatske znakove (è,æ,...)?
> ...

 

E, shoki, ne znam u ?emu je problem, sa na?im znakovima u KDE-u nisam nikad imao problema... Mo?da ti fale fontovi koji imaju na?e znakove (Latin-2). Jesi li instalirao ttcorefonts?

Ina?e, Zagreb, ali trenutno studij u Njema?koj.

----------

## babo

Evo i mene. Ljubljana.

Bas sam danas video da postoji i gentoo-srbija i super mi je ta vest. Vec sam prijavljen.

Super ste to sredili.

Pozdrav svima.Last edited by babo on Fri Nov 25, 2005 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dalu

ej evo mene opet , posle nekolko godina  :Wink: 

koji LINGUAS treba za hrvatski/srpski kde-i18n ?

3.4.3 izlgeda da nema hrvatski?

----------

## rdk

Ohhh. pa tu ima ekipe...  :Smile: 

Zadar, Hrvatska, plus znam jos 4 covika u gradu sta koriste Gentoo... tako da... ima nas ajde  :Smile: 

----------

